# ILR SET(m) Success Liverpool PEO



## dr1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Guys i was approved my ILR today

My experience.

I arrived at 9 and even though my appointment was for 10am i was seen straight away.

Signed a few forms at the counter and was assigned a case worker.

I then took my biometrics while the case worker worked on the file.

Documents they took

Gas and Electric Bill
Water Bill
Council Tax
TV licence
Sky Bills
Electoral Role Letters
Pay Slips

I was out in two hours (by 11am) with my ILR approved. I would really recommend the liverpool office. They're quite efficient and friendly.


----------



## Kenmore (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi congrats so did you go with your spouse? 
Do they take your old BRP card(spouse visa) back?
How long your visa was left when you applied for ilr?
What other documents did you take with you?
Did you use SETTLEMENT CHECKING SERVICES.?


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well done, congratulations! 
My wife and I had a similarly successful visit to Sheffield PEO last week


----------



## dr1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Kenmore said:


> Hi congrats so did you go with your spouse?


No I didn't. My partner sent a letter. They didn't request it. I think the less paper work for them the better. 



Kenmore said:


> Do they take your old BRP card(spouse visa) back?


Yes they did. They punched a hole through the bimetric chip. The new one will arrive in 7-10 working days




Kenmore said:


> How long your visa was left when you applied for ilr?


I applied on the exact 28 day limit. I had 28 days left on my flrm visa card.



Kenmore said:


> What other documents did you take with you?


Bank statements for me
Payslips for both of us
Water bills
Gas and electric
Sky bills
council tax
electoral role letters
Tenancy agreement
DVLA paperwork

They took

Payslips for both of us
Water bills
Gas and electric
Sky bills
council tax
TV license
electoral role letters



Kenmore said:


> Did you use SETTLEMENT CHECKING SERVICES.?


No i didn't. ILR for old rules is a pretty simple process provided u have evidence of cohabitation and you aren't claiming public funds.


----------



## Kenmore (Jan 2, 2014)

Thx for reply


----------



## coolbreeze1985 (Jan 18, 2014)

*SET (M) Section 9.11 query*

Hello friends,

I would appreciate if you solve one of my query regarding SET (M) form, I would like to know what I period shall we need to write in the Section 9.11, How long you have lived in the UK? *Do I need to mention the last entry in the UK after which I would not have stayed for more than six months outside the UK or do I need to write all the time in the UK (on different visas) and the absence related to those visas?*

I will really appreciate your help in this regards.

Kind regards
DM


----------



## dr1 (Feb 6, 2012)

coolbreeze1985 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I would appreciate if you solve one of my query regarding SET (M) form, I would like to know what I period shall we need to write in the Section 9.11, How long you have lived in the UK? *Do I need to mention the last entry in the UK after which I would not have stayed for more than six months outside the UK or do I need to write all the time in the UK (on different visas) and the absence related to those visas?*
> 
> ...


I'm not quite sure. I think a more experience member should be able to answer.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They are asking how long since the grant of your settlement visa or since switching to leave to remain as spouse. Under the old rules, you need to be in UK for 2 years.


----------



## coolbreeze1985 (Jan 18, 2014)

Joppa said:


> They are asking how long since the grant of your settlement visa or since switching to leave to remain as spouse. Under the old rules, you need to be in UK for 2 years.


Thank you so much Joppa  much appreciated.


----------



## Jozy (Jan 27, 2014)

*ILR success at Liverpool PEO*


Hello all, i have just been approved my ill today at Liverpool PEO. 

As i have used this medium a lot, which has really helped me get everything from completing the application to gathering documentary evidence. 

I thought it is right, to share my situation, and hopefully help others that might be in the same situation. 

I'm going to try and keep it short....

So i applied for FLR(M) in 2010, but was refused, which was probably going to be the case as i didn't think it was the right application for my situation at the time, however the solicitor i had then didn't appear to know what she was doing. 

I then decided to go back to nigeria to apply for a spouse visa, however we had to get married first. We already had a wedding date in the UK, but as i had been refused the FLR (M), i felt i could go back to nigeria, get married in a registry and get back on time for my wedding. Unfortunately, i was arrested for living and working illegally 2weeks before i had planned to go to nigeria. i had already bought our ticket to travel with my then fiancee. 

I was released after 5days by the magistrate, however i had 2 convictions and about £2000 fine. 

I still decided to go to nigeria, however i was refused an entry visa due to my convictions, which was overturned by the appeal tribunal. At this time, i had been away from the UK for almost a year. 


Now the fun bit. 

Under the old criminal rule, i would have not been able to apply for ill as yet, so i would have had to extend my visa. 
With the new rule, it was perfect for me- my conviction was more than 2yrs ago and i was not sentenced to imprisonment. 

Went for a PEO appointment today at liverpool. After going through the process everyone goes through, i was called by my caseworker less than 2hrs of me walking into the building. She said y application was fine, and i had already documented that i had a conviction which does not affect my application. 

She then said that, they can't decide right now as they were doing more searches re: criminality which can take up to 24hrs, so i asked if she can call me when they decide. 

Before i got home, i received a call to say i have been approved ilr and my passport with the letter will be sent tomorrow morning by recorded delivery. YAAAAAAYYYYYYYY......!!! 

THANK you all for your help in every way.


----------



## Kenmore (Jan 2, 2014)

Congrats for successful application
So now you have got ILR using set(m) form??
What documents did you take with you??
Did you take your spouse with you at PEO appointment ???
What time was your appointment ???


----------



## Jozy (Jan 27, 2014)

Kenmore i posted a reply to your question, about 2 days after you asked. I don't know why they have not posted it, as it said it would be reviewed. I have contacted the admin about this, and still no reply from anyone. 
I don't know why this is the case, as my reply could be beneficial to quite a few people that have convictions.


----------

